
Fantasy Math Is Helping Companies Spin Losses into Profits - Osiris30
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/04/24/business/fantasy-math-is-helpingcompanies-spin-losses-into-profits.html?referer=
======
zihotki
TLDR: By excluding some business expenses from a financial report, one can
turn the report with losses into a report with profits. And everyone is doing
that if that leads to some additional profits/investments.

